# No display on Acer Laptop. Help!!!



## Steve_ (Apr 12, 2007)

The screen on my sisters laptop has stopped working.
When it is powered on the laptop starts but nothing appears on the screen. 

Does anyone know how to fix this or is the screen knackered. :normal:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would start by plugging in an external monitor and then powering on the laptop. Make sure the monitor is plugged in and powered on *before* the laptop is powered on.

Also, please post the model of this laptop.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I suggest the external monitor idea first hand. It may be that the inverter broad is out for the lcd screen and will need to be replaced. It can be an easy fix if you know what your doing.


----------

